# Zun



## dwapluskoci (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is my first post.:tiphat:
So, the thing is, ZUN (aka Junya O'ota) was my favorite artist since the day I have discovered him. Not a single different artist or group has given me goosebumps for more than three years. I don't really like his sound, but most of his compositions sound just genial to me. And though I'm a complete musical illiterate, I have just no idea why do I love his works so much; all my attempts to find something similar became complete failures. So if you could take a hear, and tell me if this reminds you of something, I'd highly appreciate that.
Here are some examples of his works:








 (you can see the notes on the vid)





@Mesa:
Could you precise?


__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2F43434334345453a


__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2Fasdasxas


__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2F43444444a
I want to sound like Glazunov, Rachmaninoff and Szymanowski.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Listened to the first one - Interesting, Sounds a bit Kate Bush to me........


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Never herard of, but to me it sounds like a less complex MIDI version of Conlon Nancarrow Studies for Player Piano with some small Jazz/pop harmonies thrown in for good measure.. 

/ptr


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Surely there a hundreds of more interesting composers from Japan alone?


----------

